# Der ultimative ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR-Erfahrungs-Thread



## Icuk73 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

da es in der letzten Zeit sehr viele Threads über die ASUS-Monitore gab, erlaube ich mir hier mal einen Sammel-Erfahrungs-Thread für den

*ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR*

zu eröffnen.

Hier können wir uns dann konkret über diesen Monitor austauschen.

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Ich habe meinen Monitor heute bekommen und bin begeistert.


----------



## Icuk73 (19. Januar 2018)

So damit der Eröffnungspost übersichtlich bleibt meine Fragen in einem gesonderten Post:

- Was für Optimierungs-Einstellungen habt Ihr den vorgenommen?
- Wie habt Ihr Gsync eingestellt?  (ich hab, wie recherchiert, in den 3D-Einstellungen das VSYNC auf "AUS" gestellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2018)

V-Sync ist bei mir natürlich aktiviert. Grafikkarte nutze ich eine GTX 980TI, harmoniert gut zusammen.

Farbeinstellung über Nvidia Treiber: Aber irgendwas hat sich da wieder verstellt, sehe ich gerade, 
der Gamma Wert war bei der ursprünglichen Kalibierung pro Farbkanal unterschiedlich. Was ist 
das denn, muss ich wohl aus versehen mal etwas globales verändert haben.

Es ist aber völlig egal, was ich einstelle, jede hat andere Prioritäten und jeder Bildschirm ist anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icuk73 (19. Januar 2018)

Warum hast du V-Sync aktiviert. Ich hab gelesen, dass man V-Sync ausschalten muß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2018)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Warum hast du V-Sync aktiviert. Ich hab gelesen, dass man V-Sync ausschalten muß


Man "muss" gar nichts. Man macht, was man für sinnvoll hält. Was soll ich mit mehr als 144 FPS, wenn es dann Tearing gibt?


----------



## Icuk73 (19. Januar 2018)

Ah jetzt versteh ich. Ich muß da noch mehr rumprobieren. 

Aber so ist es schon ein cooles Gerät.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donner123 (20. Januar 2018)

Ich hab diesen Monitor auch seit ein paar Wochen und bin bis auf einen Pixelfehler sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Der Pixelfehler ist bei mir rechts ca  5 cm vom Rand entfernt und leuchtet rot, wenn er denn leuchtet. Er tut es nicht immer, und wenn doch, kann man mit ganz leichtem draufdrücken oder an die Kante des Monitors hauen das Pixel wieder in den Normalzustand versetzen. Hält aber oft nicht lange 
Aber stört mich absolut nicht, hätte ich anfangs nicht gedacht wo ich den entdeckt habe.

Besondere Einstellungen habe ich nicht vorgenommen. Der hat so schon ein sehr viel besseres Bild und kräftigere Farben als mein vorheriger Samsung SyncMaster XL2370HD, dass ich da garnichts weiter eingestellt habe. In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung nur G-Sync für Vollbild aktiviert und im Monitormenü die 165 Hz und Helligkeit auf 30.

Eine Kleinigkeit stört: Manchmal sind die Desktopicons alle wild durcheinander wenn ich den PC starte und ich muss sie neu sortieren. Hab noch nicht rausgefunden, woran das liegt. Mit meinem alten Monitor hatte ich das aber auch mal eine Zeit lang, ist aber schon recht lange her. War dann plötzlich irgendwann nie wieder aufgetreten. Wäre schön, wenn das nochmal so kommt, dass es plötzlich einfach nie wieder passiert .

Ansonsten aber alles suppi und ich kann das Teil auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2018)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Eine Kleinigkeit stört: Manchmal sind die Desktopicons alle wild durcheinander wenn ich den PC starte und ich muss sie neu sortieren. Hab noch nicht rausgefunden, woran das liegt.


Das haben scheinbar alle. Ich achte sehr darauf und es passiert aktuell dann, wenn in Spielen die Änderung des Farbmodus stattfindet.

Lies Dir hier die letzten Beiträge durch:
Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? => Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es


----------



## Donner123 (20. Januar 2018)

In dem Thread war ich ja auch aktiv. Ich habs bisher nur nach dem Hochfahren festgestellt.


----------



## Icuk73 (20. Januar 2018)

Schreibt doch auch dazu welche Grafikkarten ihr nutzt.
Wäre  interessant


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2018)

Das mit den wilddurcheinander gewürfelten Icons hatte ich noch nie.

Dafür hab ich immer wieder das Problem dass es in der Mitte des Bilds ungefähr 10 senkrechte Zeilen ausschneidet und diese am rechten Bildschirmrand wieder einfügt > dass passiert fasst nur beim Einschalten des Monitors (ganz selten beim ändern der Auflösung).
Beheben lässt es sich durch Aus- und wieder Einschalten des Monitors.

Genutzt wird der Monitor an zwei verschiedenen Rechner über eine Display-Switchbox und das Problem taucht auch auf wenn ich die Switchbox rausnehme bei beiden Rechnern.

Rechner 1 mit 980 (keine Ti).
Rechner 2 SLI-Gespann aus Titan X Maxwell.

Nutzen nur den 144Hz-Modus da ich die 21Hz mehr zum 165Hz nicht wirklich wahrnehme.

Leichtes Colorbanding ist vorhanden, stört aber kaum.

Bis auf meinen Zeilen-Problem bin ich zufrieden mit dem Monitor.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das mit den wilddurcheinander gewürfelten Icons hatte ich noch nie.alk


Es loiegt daran, wie man sie anordnet. Hat mann welche ganz rechts, werden diese verschoben, wenn sich links der ca. 2mm Breite Spalt, also eine Verschiedgung des Bildes öffnet. Seit ich den Bereich ganz rechts meide, ist es merklich besser. Hin und wieder verschieden sich die icons dann um eine Position, aber das stört nicht so.


----------



## Icuk73 (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich trotz G-Sync mit meiner 1080 TI in Crysis 2 Tearing hab.
Mit hohen HZ-Zahlen geht es gar nicht (also 120-165) erst wenn ich runter gehe auf ca. 100 Hz und V-Sync im Spiel einstelle geht es. Allerdings hab ich dann nur noch 60 FPS,

In Crysis 3 hab ich das Problem nicht. Da geht es ohne Probleme. 

==> schließe ich, dass es ein Problem von Crysis 2 ist?!

Kennt das jemand?

Danke.
Gruß
THomas


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Januar 2018)

Kann es sein, dass du in Crysis 2 das Hz-Limit mit den FPS sprengst und du deswegen kein G-Sync hast? Im Nvidia-Treiber nicht nur G-Sync sondern auch V-Sync AN.


----------



## Donner123 (22. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es loiegt daran, wie man sie anordnet. Hat mann welche ganz rechts, werden diese verschoben, wenn sich links der ca. 2mm Breite Spalt, also eine Verschiedgung des Bildes öffnet.



Ich hab nur links welche in 2 Spalten und die sind dann ab und zu nurnoch in einer Spalte ganz links wild durcheinander.


----------



## Icuk73 (22. Januar 2018)

Woran erkenne ich dass ich das Hz Limit überschreite? 

Im Treiber hab ich vsync aus gehabt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2018)

Am tearing.
Zusätzlich an den fps, wenn die höher als Gsyncbereich sind.


----------



## Icuk73 (22. Januar 2018)

Ahso ich glaub es waren so ca. 130 bis 140 Fuß. 

Sorry wenn Ich so blöd frag.

Funktioniert gsync nur bis zu einer bestimmten Fps  zahl


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2018)

Ja, bis zur maximalen Bildwiederholrate des Monitors.
Deswegen sollte man auch Vsync im Treiber einschalten, damit Gsync immer aktiv ist.


----------



## Icuk73 (23. Januar 2018)

Danke. Probiere ich heut  abend aus

Klasse. Danke. jetzt geht's. Habs im Spiel deaktiviert und im Treiber aktiviert. Hab so 130-150 Fps und kein Tearing mehr.!

OH MANN es nervt mit Crysis 2.
Manchmal kann ich einstellen was ich will....nur 24 FPS dann.
Wann anders funktioniert es wieder und ich hab über 100 FPS.
Und dann hab ich wieder Tearing (obwohl V-Sync im Treiber eingestellt ist)

Ich hab auch so den Eindruck, dass es damit zusammenhängt wie man G-Sync aktiviert hat (Vollbild oder Vollbild und Fenster-Modus)

Wieso ist das jedes mal anders?

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schaut mal auf die Herzzahl?!
Und die Treibereinstellungen??

Habs gefunden. Das scheint ein BUG zu sein.
In Crysis mal zwischen Vollbild/Vsync und Vollbild aus/Vsync hin und her schalten dann gehts


----------



## zerrocool88 (30. Januar 2018)

Hey leute

Ich bin am überlegen mir einen neuen Bildschirm zu holen und bin auch irgendwie bei asus hängen geblieben. Leider Ließt man ja sehr viel schlechtes mit allgemeinen Problemen über den hier genannten schirm . Ist der hier genannte den momentan der beste von asus? ich komme mit den ganzen Modell nummern momentan leicht durcheinander.  Der Asus ROG PG278Q war der erste oder? und das jetzt ist der nachfolger?...


Wie ist denn der ROG Strix XG32VQ im vergleich zum 278Q(R).. Er sieht optisch ja mal hammer aus.. Hat aber 4MS und ich spiele hauptsächlich shooter und lol


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2018)

Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Monitor?


----------



## zerrocool88 (1. Februar 2018)

ich? einen Benq 24irgendwas mit 11 xD ich weiss es gerade nicht mehr ausm kopf um ehrlich zusein. Ich will halt so langsam auch mal auf die WQHD schiene mit drauf springen ^^... und so langsam wird mir meiner auch zu klein ich meine nicht das er jetzt schlecht ist ich will auch nicht jetzt direkt einen neuen aber ich will mich so langsam mal schlau machen was momentan so das beste ist usw


----------



## Icuk73 (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

mir fällt das gerade ein wenig auf:

irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass das Bild auf dem alten FullHD 24 Zoll Monitor schärfer/klarer als auf dem neuen 27er WQHD erscheint?!?!?

Oder ist nur was falsch eingestellt?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2018)

Könnte am Coating des Asus liegen.


----------



## Icuk73 (2. Februar 2018)

Was ist coating?

Habs aber gefunden. Aufgefallen ist es mir desktophintergrund. Hab nochmal geprüft...es ist ein fhd hintergrund...dann ist es klar


----------



## Arrandale (2. Februar 2018)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Hey leute
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir einen neuen Bildschirm zu holen und bin auch irgendwie bei asus hängen geblieben. Leider Ließt man ja sehr viel schlechtes mit allgemeinen Problemen über den hier genannten schirm . Ist der hier genannte den momentan der beste von asus? ich komme mit den ganzen Modell nummern momentan leicht durcheinander.  Der Asus ROG PG278Q war der erste oder? und das jetzt ist der nachfolger?...
> 
> ...


Ob 4 oder 1ms ist letzten Endes Haarspalterei, das wirst du kaum merken. Ich kann den Strix wärmstens empfehlen, der ist genial.


----------



## Stox (2. Februar 2018)

Meiner geht wieder zurück. Und damit beginnt die Suche nach einem neuen Monitor von vorne


----------



## Icuk73 (2. Februar 2018)

hi, nein so was hab ich nicht. BIld ist er gut.

Ich hab 2 Monitore. Eben diesen und den alten 24Zöller FHD.
Hab mir neulich ein paar Desktop Bilder runtergeladen und ein FHD-Bild erwischt. Da ist es klar dass es auf dem größeren Monitor schlechter ist als auf dem Monitor für den es eigentlich gemacht ist.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (26. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mir den Monitor letzte Woche gekauft. Das Bild ist eigentlich super, keine pixelfehler, es sieht gleichmäßig augeleuchtet aus, ABER bei mir sieht im oberen Bildschirmdrittel das Weiß eher wie ein "Eierschalen"-Weiß aus - egal wie ich mich vor dem Monitor hin und her bewege. Beim spielen fällt es natürlich gar nicht auf, aber neben spielen wollte ich auch Photos damit bearbeiten ... Haben das alle ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278QR, oder liegt es an meinem ?


----------



## Donner123 (3. März 2018)

Wenns nur auf einem Teil des Bildschirms ist wirds wohl ein Fehler bei deinem Monitor sein. Meiner hat das jedenfalls nicht.


Mal ein Update zu meinem Pixelfehler: Das erste mal seit Wochen ist mir heute der Pixelfehler in den Sinn gekommen. Ich dachte mir "Was is eigendlich mit dem, mal gucken". Joa, der is weg, anscheinend schon länger sodass ich das ganz vergessen hab. Selbstheilung


----------



## BobBarker2014 (8. März 2018)

Seit gestern ist der "Neue" Monitor da, alles top, keine Farbverfälschungen, keine Pixelfehler....


----------



## neulingling (17. März 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich immer wieder das Problem dass es in der Mitte des Bilds ungefähr 10 senkrechte Zeilen ausschneidet und diese am rechten Bildschirmrand wieder einfügt > dass passiert fasst nur beim Einschalten des Monitors (ganz selten beim ändern der Auflösung).
> Beheben lässt es sich durch Aus- und wieder Einschalten des Monitors.



Hab den Monitor seit ca. einer Woche. Das habe ich mittlerweile 4-5 mal bei meinem gehabt. Allerdings werden die Zeilen bei mir am linken Rand wieder eingefügt! Hatte das einmal plötzlich auf dem Desktop und sonst beim Starten von PUBG im Hauptmenü. PUBG oder Monitor an/aus beseitigt das. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das evtl. ein Grund ist den Monitor zurück gehen zu lassen. Muss man sich da Sorgen machen?!

Was anderes was mir bei sehr schnellen Bewegungen beim Zocken und beim schnellen Scrollen im Browser aufgefallen ist, ist so eine Art vervielfachung des egtl. Bildes. Habe mich gestern bei PUBG mal vor einen Baum gestellt und schnelle Links/Rechts Bewegungen mit der Maus gemacht. Der Baum ist dann sozusagen mehrmals zu sehen. Beim schnellen scrollen wird der Text dann sozusagen vervielfacht. Weiss nicht wie ich das sonst beschreiben soll, kenne mich auch nicht wirklich mit den Begriffen aus. 

Versteht jemand wie ich das meine und kann mir sagen, ob das normal ist?


Was für settings habt ihr denn so? Hab mir für den Anfang das icc von tftcentral geladen und deren Settings auch so übernommen...


----------



## Ace (17. März 2018)

Ich bin von einem Dell S2417DG auf den Asus gewechselt und habe keine Probleme egal ob Color Banding oder sonstiges.
Ich habe ihn so eingestellt im Rennmodus.Helligkeit 20,Kontrast 50,Gamma 50 Anwendermodus und in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung 
habe ich auf Nvidia Einstellung noch die Gamma auf 69 reduziert und bin so mit zufrieden.


----------



## Donner123 (4. April 2018)

Hab heute nach einigen Monaten die 40 Euro Cashback für den Monitor bekommen. Hatte das schon voll vergessen und auf einmal ist es einfach da


----------



## Icuk73 (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

mir ist das heute erst aufgefallen, dass ich im unteren Bildschirmbereich einen ca. 2 cm hohen streifen mit ganz feinen Linien über die ganze Bildschirmbreite habe.
Siehe Fotos.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt blinken die Linien wieder. Habs grad gefilmt und hochgeladen:
YouTube


Wisst ihr was das ist? Mir ist das bisher echt nicht aufgefallen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ace (13. Mai 2018)

gute Frage kabel mal getauscht oder anderen Anschluss mal genommen?


----------



## Icuk73 (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Update (habe ich vergessen):
Der Monitor war nach Aussage von ASUS defekt und wurde ausgetauscht.
Leider hatte der Ersatzmonitor auch einen Pixelfehler. 
Daher wurde der auch ausgetauscht. Jetzt  habe ich einen Monitor vollkommen fehlerfrei ist.

Das alles verlief alles absolut reibungslos.

Danke an ASUS für die problemlose Abwicklung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2018)

Was mich noch stört ist, dass, seit ich den G-sync Monitor habe, immer im Ruhezustand alle offenen Fenster in einer willkürlichen Größe in die linke obere Ecke geschoben werden, Das nervt ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2018)

Was mich noch stört ist, dass, seit ich den G-sync Monitor habe, immer im Ruhezustand alle offenen Fenster in einer willkürlichen Größe in die linke obere Ecke geschoben werden, Das nervt ...
Ansonsten läuft der Monitir einfach schön, unauffällig und mit wunderbarem Bild.


----------



## Jacky__007 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, habe mir den Monitor heute gekauft. Habe da mit Einstellung gespielt, jetzt wollte ich sie zurücksetzen. Find leider nix, wo kann man das machen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2019)

OSD->System Setup->All Reset->Fertig.


----------



## Jacky__007 (18. Oktober 2019)

Danke habs geschafft. 

Eine Frage, ist bei mir jetzt G-Sync an oder nicht?

Die LED sollte doch Grün leuchten wenn es an ist oder? Bei mir ist die zurzeit ROT


----------



## Richu006 (18. Oktober 2019)

Rot ist ok...
Weiss ist normal.
Und Rot ist g-sync mode


----------



## Richu006 (18. Oktober 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Rot ist ok...
> Weiss ist normal.
> Und Rot ist g-sync mode



Wenn du sicher sein willst ob g-sync läuft... aktiviere die FPS/HZ Anzeige im OSD... wenn g-sync altiv ist sollten die fps immer den fps beim Spielen entsprechen


----------



## HisN (1. Mai 2021)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was mich noch stört ist, dass, seit ich den G-sync Monitor habe, immer im Ruhezustand alle offenen Fenster in einer willkürlichen Größe in die linke obere Ecke geschoben werden, Das nervt ...
> Ansonsten läuft der Monitir einfach schön, unauffällig und mit wunderbarem Bild.











						Multimonitor-Bug unter Windows 10: Microsoft arbeitet an Fix gegen springende Fenster
					

Wird das System aus dem Standby aufgeweckt, springen Programmfenster gerne mal zwischen den Displays hin und her - Microsoft arbeitet an einer Lösung.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------

